# Elite 4 Chirp Lake Map Question



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

Is there a list somewhere online that tells me what lakes are included on my Lowrance unit?


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

i can't recall a list of included lakes and that but you have to watch. Some chart companies count lakes that are just the blue blob as an included lake.... I would suggest getting a charting chip if you want high definition lake detail... Depending which elite 4 unit you bought you might have had a Navionics + chip included and if you did you can download the lakes you want in high detail. Also if so you can view the actually lakes as if you had the chip in your plotter on Navionics.com and clip web app


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

jcoholich said:


> i can't recall a list of included lakes and that but you have to watch. Some chart companies count lakes that are just the blue blob as an included lake.... I would suggest getting a charting chip if you want high definition lake detail... Depending which elite 4 unit you bought you might have had a Navionics + chip included and if you did you can download the lakes you want in high detail. Also if so you can view the actually lakes as if you had the chip in your plotter on Navionics.com and clip web app


Yes, the Navionics + chip was included. That is great news and now I just have to figure out how to do it. Thanks man!


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

Just use this link and it will walk you through getting the lakes and areas on your chip.

https://store-mirror.navionics.com/sign_in


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

jcoholich said:


> Just use this link and it will walk you through getting the lakes and areas on your chip.
> 
> https://store-mirror.navionics.com/sign_in


Not sure how I've missed all of that but man...thank you!! That's a huge help.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 20, 2014)

How you like that unit? I got the 4x chirp having a hard time understanding it wondering if I can get some assistance?


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> How you like that unit? I got the 4x chirp having a hard time understanding it wondering if I can get some assistance?


I like it. Had it on my kayak most of the season and in September transferred it to my new boat. Does everything I need it to.


----------

